# Eclipse RCP Encoding beim Export



## virus (23. Dez 2007)

Ich hab folgendes problem:

Wenn ich meine Eclipse RCP applikation direkt aus eclipse starte werden alle umlaute korrekt dargestellt. Wenn ich nun aber mein produkt exportiere und es dann starte, werden alle umlaute falsch dargestellt.

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab was man einstellen kann in der hinsicht ist im build.properties die zeile:


```
JAVAcDefaultEncoding.. = UTF-8
```

was aber leider auch nichts brinngt :-(


----------



## Wildcard (24. Dez 2007)

Von was redest du? Strings im Quelltext? Externalisierte Messages?
Plugin.xml oder messages.properties?


----------



## virus (24. Dez 2007)

ah ok sry... ahm ja strings im quelltext!


----------



## Wildcard (25. Dez 2007)

Also im Quelltext haben Umlaute nicht das geringste Verloren  :autsch: 
Schau mal in den Projekt Properties, welches Encoding eingestellt ist, aber besser du externalisierst direkt alles.


----------



## virus (4. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also im Quelltext haben Umlaute nicht das geringste Verloren  :autsch: .


ja da hasst du wohl sehr recht ;-) ich hab nur grad 0 bock auf externalisieren... aber ich komm wohl nicht drumrum
(encoding hab ich auch schon gecheckt.. ist alles auf UTF-8, sonst gibts sowieso probleme wenn wir auf 3 platformen entwickeln...)


----------

